# Hip-Hop vs. The Law



## Guest (Oct 6, 2004)

Why is it that every successful hip-hop artist needs to project themselves as being criminals, even when they grew up in suburbia? Take Ja Rule for example. Her was raised in a suburban community but then started projecting himself as a hard-core gangster. Then a song came out (“Hail Mary”) by 50 Cent, Eminem, and Busty Rhymes that dissed him for the fact, and his sales started to slide. It’s also interesting to see how the law enforcement deals with these young artists, such as the NYPD setting up a special “Hip-Hop Task Force” that monitors their every move.

I though to bring up these topics because I just saw a preview for an upcoming hip-hop special on Court TV being produced by Russell Simmons. It’s called “Hip Hop Justice” (I think), and airs Wednesday (10/06) @ 10pm. It looks really interesting and hopefully will help put hip-hop in a more positive light.

Peace,

Trevor


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

ballerz1 @ Tue Oct 05 said:


> ....and hopefully will help put hip-hop in a more positive light.


Is that really possible? While I know that many "hip-hopsters" are good folks.. there are far too many that give hip-hop a bad name/reputation. Now before you "get all up in my grill", hear me out... So many of them try to play themselves off as gangsters/gangbangers. And whatever happen to the english language??? :shock: While I have some friends that are into hip-hop and realize they're not all bad, you have to look at the public's perception.. they often look/sound like uneducated gangsters. Another clue/hint: don't wear bandana's :shock: LE knows that most gangs have "colors" (bandanas)... so wearing such will increase that "perception". Unless the hip-hop changes their 'tude, the public perception won't change either.


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

I 100% agree. Hip Hop deffinately has a bad "rap" in the public's eye. I myself listen to it, and as far as I know, I haven't been steered wrong. But again, there are the 2%'ers that ruin everything for everyone.


----------



## Dan H (Sep 22, 2004)

The artists just know their audiences. They give them the stuff they want to hear. They put their music out to the people in "the struggle". Of course everything is up for interpretation. Some petty dope dealer might take the struggle as him against the law that wants to keep his "scarface" dream from coming true. Some inner city kid might look at it as the struggle to achieve better things than they have been born into. Some white bread suburban kid might feel the same. 
Any hip-hop fan that has an anti-cop/anti-law attitude most likely got it from their parents or their own experiences and most likely not from the music. You can't go and blame the artist for knowing how to market themselves to their audience and make money. If their disrespect of the law pisses you off, you should ask yourself where did it come from. Yeah it's possible a few people might just be brought up on the "don't trust the MAN" mentality. I think more likely than not they have probably lost the respect through their experiences with cops. 
I'm a white guy that grew up in a rural town. I always considered being a cop, so of course they were people I had respect for. When I got my drivers license it didn't take very long before I started to have the bad experiences that chipped away at that respect. Being a teen on the road in some towns around me seemed to be reason enough to pull me over. I don't want to go on with negative stories but now I'm older and I am on track to becoming an officer myself. One good point to is to try to be the kind of cop that doesn't alienate the public by how I deal with them. Doesn't mean I'm going to be handing out ice cream cones....... just know that once you loose that respect it is hard to get it back.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

one word: MARKETING


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

I listen to some 'hip hop' and I've managaed to stay on the straight and narrow. Of course there are the occasional ( :lol: ) digs at the popo, but anyone who actually takes that to heart was already prone to it. As long as you stand by your morals, it doesn't matter what kind of music you listen to.


----------



## ejk55 (Dec 21, 2002)

If I made as much money as those hip hop artists make then I would claim that I was from the hood and grew up on the streets. It's all about the benjamins...


----------



## baker95 (Aug 31, 2004)

It's all about the Benjamins...boyee.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Be-Bop, yes...Hip-Hop, no.  (if any of you cats still dig the 'trane...) 

Probable cause to be stopped:

stereo too loud: harsh and objectionable noise...

cover worn with the visor in any position other than front-and-center...

"doo rags"...on anybody: motorcycle enthusiasts take note...

method to attract the 'tender mercies' of any LEO: 

mouth-off after closing time in front of the Hippodrome to impress your 'homies': complimentary *biff* and free ride to gaol. 8)


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

I agree that one can maintain their integrity despite the people or music that surrounds then hence undercover officers...but one playing hip hop music cannot escape the negative connotaions by association. I notice myself after listening to the music or when I was in college and had occasion to go to a hip hop type of party I could feel the energy of it inside myself and it took a little while for it to fade. So I do not believe it is harmless and it can easily give a false immpression of reality to those who do not know who they are! If hip hop was not marketed as promoting a dangerous and illegal way of life it would not sell one tenth of what it does! It appeals to a vast majority of people that have a feeling of hopeless despare because of their failures in life playing by the rules or feeling out of control. The message in a lot of hip hop songs is screw the rules and do what you want then you are powerful and truly in control! Not to get into politics and economic but the soaring popularity is also because of the vanishing middle class and the transformation into two classes with a large dividing line the poor and the rich and guess what there's a lot more poor guys feeling out of control.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

dcs2244 @ Wed Oct 06 said:


> Be-Bop, yes...Hip-Hop, no.  (if any of you cats still dig the 'trane...) stereo too loud: harsh and objectionable noise...
> 
> cover worn with the visor in any position other than front-and-center...
> 
> ...


Yeah, whats so damn difficult about keeping the damn hat straight anyway? Look at the Sox Short-stop Pokey Reese - he may be a good fielder, but he still looks like a thug when he keeps his hat sideways.

Keep the music at a level for you to enjoy, no one else wants to hear that crap. If I want to listen to that music, I will.. But I don't need "G" playing it for the whole damn neighborhood.

yeah, mouthing-off like their all tough, then when I confront them they start backing up... still get a complimentary *biff*. "Know your role punk"

And when did the waist become just above the knees? Nobody wants to see anothers ass (unless of the opposite sex).. I have no desire to know what color boxers "G" is wearing... but it is funny when they try to run and their pants fall off and they trip :lol: But they should pick-up on the clue that if they need to keep pulling their pants up or hold them when they run, they're too damn big/loose. _My brother in-law dressed this way in High school and College, thank god he smartened up._

And the word is "Alright", not "a'ight". Talk about hacking the english language... sorry ebonics is not a recognized language :evil:

What's with the 3 cellphones and 2 pagers? Talk about reaching out to touch someone :shock:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

That reminds me...why wear shorts in the winter and knit hats in the summer?

I don't know if its the same where all of you are, but we just had temps during the day in the 50's...all the 'citizens' were walking around in knit hats and down coats! :shock: 

Then, in the middle of January, nobody in the car has a coat! You'd think that 20 minutes on the guardrail while you toss the "hoop-dee", with temps in the 20's and a stiff breeze, would prove instructive and they would modify their behavior. Natural selection at work, I suppose. I can see the exhibit at the Museum of Science: some kid on the tour will ask "...what killed-off all the scumbags?", and the guide will answer "...well, son, they died of pneumonia because they never learned to wear a coat...biggest extinction since the dinosaurs..." !


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

> I can see the exhibit at the Museum of Science: some kid on the tour will ask "...what killed-off all the scumbags?", and the guide will answer "...well, son, they died of pneumonia because they never learned to wear a coat...biggest extinction since the dinosaurs..." !


Man.. that is Fuggin' FUNNY!!! It took me a few minutes to compose myself.. NICE!!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

hahaha....watch out on the pneumonia jokes I have pneumonia right now and it sucks. Granted, becuase I'm not a hardcore gansta I have insurance so I'm getting better! :lol:


----------

